# 32 weeker - development milestones?



## lgc

What age did you lo born around 32 weeks meet their milestones (smiling/holding head/sitting etc)?? 

I was always expecting to go off adjusted age, but just read on another forum some prems weren't sitting up till around a year old - this was later than I was expecting? We keep thinking we're seeing the beginnings of a (non windy) smile but at only 3 weeks corrected I'm probably looking for something that isn't there yet - I'm desperate for him to smile! Also he is starting to look at our faces more but doesnt really make eye contact...is this normal?


Thanks guys - what would I do without these forums to keep me occupied during long nights!


----------



## dizz

Erin's a late 33 weeker (would have squeaked into 34 weeks if the clocks hadn't changed the weekend she was born)... headholding she had fairly early on, smiling she did late for her chronological age but early for her adjusted age... sitting and rolling we haven't got onto yet (wish she'd flipping quit with the rolling attempts and getting cross with herself at 3am)


----------



## WishfulX1

I'm rly interested in this thread so will be stalking :) I've just had a baby girl 9days ago at exactly 33weeks and I've been wondering about milestones etc..... Ofcourse my DH thinks her windy smiles are her smiling for him already lol :) x


----------



## BleedingBlack

My baby girl is a 33 weeker. She's 5 months old/ 3 months adjusted. As of now she is hitting 3 month milestones but nothing for ages 4-5 months but I expected that.


----------



## inperfected

Generally 32 weekers will hit there milestones at the right time (adjusted) unless they have had problems (i.e. brain bleeds etc). It's more the earlier prems or those who've had problems which can be later than expected.


----------



## Charliej101

My 29 weeker has been about average for corrected age (all corrected ages - smiled 6 weeks, rolled front to back 3 months - although she wasnt much of a roller until after crawling and didnt do it much, sitting unaided 6 months, crawled 9 months, pulling up to standing and cruising 10 months and can walk just holding one finger at nearly 11 months)

Like PP said hitting milestones later is generally for extreme premmies. I think spending a long time lying down in hospital (past due date), being on oxygen and having additional needs affect milestones for some very early premmies.


----------



## cherry22

My son is a 32 weeker, we have been told to judge milestones on his due date and not birth date! 
He has been holding his head up for some time now (he is nearly 13weeks actual, 6 weeks adjusted!) We have had a few smiles within the last week but i have to work hard to get them! 
TBH though my son who was a 36 weeker was walking at 10 months but didnt get teeth untill he was a year so every baby is different, it will come! x


----------



## Albatross

My 30 week twins have pretty much met all their milestones on time or early for their corrected age:

Smiling - 13 weeks actual, 3 weeks corrected
Rolling front to back - 17 weeks actual, 7 weeks corrected
Rolling back to front - 6 months actual, 4 months corrected
Sitting unaided - 7 months actual, 5 months corrected
Crawling - 9 months actual, 7 months corrected.
Cruising - 10 months actual, 8 months corrected
Walking unaided - 14 months actual, 12 months corrected.


----------



## Sam182

My son is a 27 weeker who came home on O2. I expected him to be late in corrected terms with his milestones but he has been spot on or early for them all so far. He is just over 9 months (6 months corrected) and is siting unaided and attempting crawling. All babies are different and some babies born later than my son who had less problems may have development delays. It really can't be predicted x


----------



## Srrme

My 35 weeker has hit every milestone spot on so far. He's 8 months old, can sit unsupported, feed himself finger foods, and is starting to crawl. My 28 weeker was sitting unsupported by 9 months, crawling by 11 months, and walking properly by 19 months (he was a cautious little man, and preferred to crawl, or furniture surf most of the time). He talks, and is ahead of his actual age.


----------



## SurferMommy

My twins were born at exactly 32wks. My boys were quite slow reaching certain milestones according to adjusted age, some average, some early. But by 2 my sons were right on par with other 2 year olds, and now are quite advanced for their age (4 next month). All baby's vary, but if concerned you can always talk to your doc x


----------

